# Bi-Annual Medical



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

I went for my bi-annual medical check-up yesterday. Thanks to me having given up carbs 2 months ago my blood sugar (I'm a type 2 diabetic) was 6.2 which is normal. This is the first time it has been in the normal range for years! Blood pressure normal, blood flow normal and the thing that surprised the doctor the most was the clear lungs despite having smoked heavily for 45 years! 

Vaping saves lives!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 18


----------



## Ash (4/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I went for my bi-annual medical check-up yesterday. Thanks to me having given up carbs 2 months ago my blood sugar (I'm a type 2 diabetic) was 6.2 which is normal. This is the first time it has been in the normal range for years! Blood pressure normal, blood flow normal and the thing that surprised the doctor the most was the clear lungs despite having smoked heavily for 45 years!
> 
> Vaping saves lives!
> 
> View attachment 127912



Well Done, How long have you been of the Stinkies now? Vaping Rocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/18)

Ash said:


> Well Done, How long have you been of the Stinkies now? Vaping Rocks



Four and a half years @Ash!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (4/4/18)

Had a similar experience with my shoulder operation, in one of the xray's you could clearly see one lung - I asked the doctor if you would see anything in the xray if I was a heavy smoker. He confirmed, and said it would be quite obvious. I asked him to look at my lung, that was after almost 3 years of vaping - and he said my lung has no visable sign through the xray's, of any smoke related damage! Thats pretty amazing ey!

Nice work @Rob Fisher - good to hear you are in good shape!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (4/4/18)

This is awesome guys. Very good to hear.

On the other side of things, I have mentioned before about my 2 kids diagnosed with asthma while was smoking and since I started vaping not a single incident except for a few runny noses and some bugs they pick up from nursery school. But last week my $#@&% $# mother-in-law stayed with us who is a walking chimney. Had to go to the dr 3 times last week with weezing kids! Dropped mother-in-law off on monday and 2 days later kids are fine again.

She will not be staying here very soon again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 87hunter (4/4/18)

Awesome news @Rob Fisher
I've often wondered about my health and Vaping considering my family has a history of heart realted problems

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------

